# Cage size



## Erica08 (May 20, 2009)

How big a cage/tub do you use to house your mice in and how many mice to you keep in each?


----------



## emiliabird (May 18, 2009)

I think as big as possible. They are little scamps! It's quite difficult to find big cages suitable though because of the bar spacing, but i hae two mice though and i wouldn't want to keep them in anything smaller than about 50cm x 35 ish. I just managed to get a new cage which is nearly 60cm long and half a metre high - they enjoy that much space. I know some of the breeders use big plastic tubs they've fashioned themselves though, and those are a good size too and you can keep lots more mice in. I have a book though and the minimum space requirement in there isn't so much. It's good to see them be able to have a good run around and stretch their noses. x


----------



## Peteyandthegang (Jan 20, 2009)

Weve got allsorts here, ranging from simple tubs to 5ft tanks. The smallest tubs we currently use are 2 16 litres joined together to make a 2 storey home, and these are for lone bucks. We have used single 16litres as temp or baby homes before though without any issues. We try and place the more active mice in the bigger spaces. We do have a buck who only ever uses one of his levels-hes perfectly healthy, just lazy. Well probably downgrade him soon


----------



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

I'm like peteyandthegang, my cages are "mouse specific" while the majority of the mice enjoy as much space as possible for climbing, digging aswell as jumping (I'm still surprised how well they jump) some are just happy to potter round a smaller enclosure.

I also have 1 buck who just doesn't "do" very much so he's just been moved into a 12litre tub which he's perfectly happy in - he has a flying saucer wheel and lots of tubes and tunnels but he mostly just sits in the corner watching the world go by.

I do have about 10 young does (that I'm running on) living in a 3 foot tank which is loaded FULL of toys and climbing equipment and I still don't think it's big enough for them :lol:

It's also going to depend on how much time-out your mice have from their cage/s?? Most of my doe groups don't come out very often but my lone bucks take turns in a play pen I've built and they all seem to enjoy that


----------

